
Tesla expands solar roof tile installations to the Northeast - RobertSmith
https://electrek.co/2018/08/21/tesla-solar-roof-tile-expand-installation-northeast/
======
delbel
been keeping track of how far I can make it each day. Today, I made it to
4:30pm before hearing something something tesla/spaceX/musk. Everyday there
something about this guy spammed all over the internet obviously a PR
campaign, and I'm sick of it. I've got musk-fatigue. Can we have a musk-free
day for once?

